# Uncooperative Models



## astroNikon (Aug 18, 2015)

*Don't bite the hand that feeds you ...*

Or, in this case, DON"T get bitten by your model even if you do feed them !!

It amazed me what happens in Detroit all the time.  Heard this on the radio ...

A photoshoot with a Tiger, wolves and other animals.  And guess what get's loose !!
An actual tiger gets loose in Packard Plant in Detroit

An actual tiger gets loose in Packard Plant in Detroit

Photo shoot shut down after crew brings tiger wolves and bobcat to Detroit Packard Plant Fox Business


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 18, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> *Don't bite the hand that feeds you ...*
> 
> Or, in this case, DON"T get bitten by your model even if you do feed them !!
> 
> ...



So I'm reading through this story.  Apparently the hero of this little tale learns about a tiger refusing to move from a stairwell, and lacking the proper equipment to move it.. which apparently is a leaf blower, he figures he'll just substitute a weed whacker instead.

Wow.,  I mean what can you even say to something like that?


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 18, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > *Don't bite the hand that feeds you ...*
> ...


Yup, pretty amazing isn't it.

Runaway Tiger .. use a weed whacker to corral it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 18, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Runaway Tiger .. use a weed whacker to corral it.



As my grandpappy would say....

Idgits.

Lol


----------

